# Danish Masterworks



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

I stumbled upon these tanks set ups that blew me away!... the language is in danish, but the pictures are VERY international...

WOW... I want one of those tanks!!!

check it out

http://www.malawigruppen.dk/udstilling1.htm


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

What fantastic tanks. Thanks for sharing that link. 
I like Kim Jacobsen's the best.
Wonderful rockwork.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

Those are amazeing tanks. Theres another site The Cichlid Room Compainion and one of the members (Jesper) has some Awsome tanks also. Those Danish people know how to aquascape their tanks!!


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i love the one that is set into the wall under the stairs! I would kill to have that!


----------



## hnz808 (Apr 20, 2008)

wow...looks good... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Harbrook said:


> I stumbled upon these tanks set ups that blew me away!... the language is in danish, but the pictures are VERY international...
> 
> WOW... I want one of those tanks!!!
> 
> ...


Now I want to find a Danish translater. Also, I need tank sizes in gallons ... or feet. My, goodness, the rock work is terrific! :thumb:

Later,
Marge


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

1000 ltrs is 265 us gallons if that helps....

some of those tanks are absolute monsters!!!!


----------

